

Underserved kids learning to code ON PAPER need lab. - idlehands
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-computer-lab-for-the-scholars-working-overtime-team--2/x/2202753

======
lostmarinero
This sounds like a really cool project - Getting kids involved in coding could
really boost their options for education and jobs later in life. Having worked
for non-profits, I have seen money for youth education programs go to waste
but now as a coder I really think that the kids that actually like it and want
to get involved could really have their life trajectory change for the better.

------
Haasy
I find this to be particularly interesting. While I agree, yes, these kids
need some form of computers, from what it sounds like, you're choosing to use
Mac Mini's. These are pretty high-cost computers, with much cheaper
alternatives. Why not use a cheaper alternative?

------
hankcharles
Computers are now part of basic literacy and ensuring all students have
consistent access to them should be an absolute top priority for all school
districts. If we can get students coding at a young age, even better!

------
dugancathal
Any person that wants to learn to program should be given the opportunity and
tools to do so, regardless of background. And, believe it or not, those tools
do not stop at pencil and paper. Go SWOT!

------
kmazanec
Wow, these kids don't even have computers?

